# Classic Question HB Glades vs Ankona SC vs ECC Glide



## Eddie_Pope (Jan 8, 2012)

It's time to buy, so the classic question which one is the best buy. I know Hells Bay Glades is the measuring stick, but is the extra money well spent? The ECC Glide appears to be a well built boat, may the finishes are not quite up to HB. Ankona ShadowCast looks to be the lesser of the 3. 
I fish the Texas middle coast and freshwater lakes. I have read a lot on all 3. I'm ready to go to Florida if that's what it take to decide. I wanted a ECC Gladesman, but keep missing on used ones. I would appreciate any help and opinions on these 3 boats.


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

If your near Rockport go talk to Dave at Swan Point as he knows a few people around there with HB Glades skiffs .  I believe Eric Knipling guides out of one in Port O'Oconner. Remember those are more niche micro skiffs so it's kinda like buying a jeep, you gotta know going into it that it might not do it all but the few things it's made to do it knocks them out of the park. Either way if you wanna pole skinny and plan to run protected water you will be golden with any of them. With that said after that it comes down to to fit finish and all the other hoopla that will cause arguments amongst brand loyalist. So go touch and feel and go for a ride. But like I said before those are all great skiffs.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

HB in my opinion is worth the extra money, go test drive all 3 and decided for your self.

Give Matt Norman a call @ HB 239-849-4719 he will bend over backwards to make sure all your questions are answered no matter how you decided.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I know of few that guide out of Glades skiffs, 0 that guide out of a Glide and same for the Ankona. Sounds like your on the right track. All 3 will help you catch fish.......


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Go pole all three and then decide. I have a SC18 and love it. Tracks true, spins easy, can pole it with one hand, and it comes alive in the skinny stuff. I think you'll find when it comes to performance it may not be the lesser. And when you buy an Ankona you are actually paying for a skiff, not a skiff and its marketing campaigne...

The glades skiff is a sexy little boat and performs well under power, but I found crabbing to be an issue when poling, especially with a little cross wind. Stability wise not too bad considering and the hatches, rod holders, etc well thought out and solid.

Haven't seen the glide close up yet, but every other EC I have been in was very impressive. Some would argue the fit and fininsh of EC is just as good if not better than HB. Persnally, I like the looks of the EC better than all three but the glide was not an option until after I made my mind up and went with Ankona.

Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Cant go wrong with the HB Gladeskiff even though the original was a much better poling skiff then the new version being produced. But the gladeskiff is a lot more $$$ compared to the glide and shadowcast. A decked out glide is not any higher than 18 where as a gladeskiff is pushing high 20's or into the 30's. 

If you prefer to stay in the 10-20 price range then ur left to shadowcast and glide. For me it would be a no brainer, East Cape Glide all the way. 

FYI, if ur looking for a gladesmen get a hold of Kevin, owner of east cape. Hell find you one.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree. If money is no object, go with the HB. It will probably be a better "investment" in the long run, but I do love the lines and it's utter simplicity of the Glide. It als,o more or less, put ECC on the map overnight. Lest we forget they did start as/are East Cape Canoes (ie the Glide). The skiffs are awesome too of course, but I love that they started small by picking up where Harley Gheen (R.I.P.) left off by further developing the "canoe" to its absolute pinnacle. Then again, I'm a sucker for tiller boats. I envy your "predicament"


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

It's all going to come down to how much coin you have to spend. Go run all three and get quotes. You will see what I'm talking about. If your a hardcore flats guy and have the money to spend then put the blinders on when it comes to price time and let each skiff speak for itself. Sounds like a fun decision making process you have ahead and best of luck..


----------



## Jakeellington (Oct 21, 2009)

Dont wanna sound like an advocate or a "Fan Boy" But I can speak from personal recent experience. I just went through this exact same comparison while looking for my skiff. You need to add The Harry Spear Boatworks Glades X and the Beavertail Micro. 

After a few months of looking I ordered the Spear Glades X. I have been on a Glide and a Glades skiff. The Glades skiff is awsome but was out of my price range. I dedided that the ankonas were great boats but the tunnel on the SC and the bow entry shape left something to be desired. The ECC, Spear, and Beavertail all seemed comparable in build quality, finish, and original well thought out hull shape. I finally decided on the Spear... because It was lighter than the other two and I liked the personal experience being able to get in touch with and work personally with Harry on the build. Both ECC and Beavertail would have been great boats in the price range but the Lighter Glades X and the ability to call the shop and get Harry personally on the phone made my decision for me. 

On another note if looking for a boat in the same size and utility class as these boats look at the Bateau Flats stalker 18. You can have it custom made by a local boat builder for the same price or a little less than one of the Big Name boats, and have every aspect of the boat custom to what you want. I thought very hard about this option.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

> I know of few that guide out of Glades skiffs, 0 that guide out of a Glide and same for the Ankona.  Sounds like your on the right track.   All 3 will help you catch fish.......


Capt Erick Glass out of South Padre guides out of a East Cape Glide skiff.


----------



## Eddie_Pope (Jan 8, 2012)

Set up some test rides. Thanks for the opinions and help.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> It's all going to come down to how much coin you have to spend. Go run all three and get quotes. You will see what I'm talking about. If your a hardcore flats guy and have the money to spend then put the blinders on when it comes to price time and let each skiff speak for itself. Sounds like a fun decision making process you have ahead and best of luck..


That's is damn good advice.. Put the blinders on and let the skiff tell you what to buy.. Don't buy into all the hype in the marketplace. Let the ride decide...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

do your self a favor and look at a Skull Island. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

^^^My buddy just bought that teak SI and its a killer skiff. Fit & Finish is second to none. Its super dry and cuts threw chop way better than my 16' waterman. Haven't had a chance to pole it yet but he says it does awesome.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Go test drive/poll/ride all three....spend time......do your research and compare real life stats.

Then put your order in for a SC18.

I don't care how much something cost...I will put up the performance.... Notice I said performance.... of the SC18 against all the above....NONE will compare to being able to run as shallow, draft, stability, and poll like the SC will. Go ahead and put the Karma 19 in there, might as well compare them all....I did.

Not saying that the SC18 is the fit/finish of a HB...or ECC...but it's really darn close... All are so close in performance and looks that only spending time on each can give you an accurate opinion.... The only thing the above skiffs arnt close on....is price.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

If it was me and a bud all the time. I would have a hard time passing on the Glide. But all of the above mentioned ate acceptable. And it's not not all marketing campaigns that have built the reputation of the bigger skiff companies. ECC customer service is the best I have ever experienced. The way a boat is built. And what materials are used. Goes a long way to influencing price. A Glades skiff and a SC18 are not even close in this regard. But is the extra upfront cost worth it to you for better resale? And is the extra cost worth it for the possible performance gains(if any)for your type of fishing?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you are throwing the skull island in the mix you should include the Caimen. If I wanted a 2 person boat that was capable and skinny the caimen would be in my garage.


----------

